# Cone Collars good at night?



## vanarge27 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new here, first time doggie owner. I'm the proud mom of DJ and Milky, Maltese brothers (1 year old), 4 pounds each.  
I had them both neutered back in September and they healed well (according to bad vet #1). Well, last week Milky developed an infection and today took him to a new vet that informed me that pieces of the self-absorbed stitches remained under the skin and developed an infection. Thank Goodness the vet was amazing and cleaned all the mess up, put Milky in antibiotics, and recommended a cone until everything is healed. 
He looks so miserable now  and my husband and I are not sure if it's safe for him to keep the cone throughout the night???
I appreciate any help or tips to cheer him up


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello Vanessa:welcome1:

awwh I am sorry to read about Milky's developed infection, but glad that it has been taken care of and just needs to heel now. One thing for sure, keep the cone on Milky until everything is heeled. Trust me, in the long run, he'll be a happier bunny  

I know, pups don't enjoy having a cone around their heads. I wouldn't enjoy it either 0.o so I don't blame them. But we can control not touching the infected area, these precious pups have no clue why they shouldn't do it. Their normal reaction is lick it, thinking that they are doing it good. 

I have a couple of malts: Snowy (age 7) and Crystal (age 5 in December 2nd of this year). 

We've gone through a cone experience for Snowy. 

Also, a hospital gone for Crystal when she was spayed. 








...which caused some matts for having it on for days, but Crystal was happier with a gone than Snowy was with his cone collar.

Snowy was not a happy camper when he had a cone as well. He looked so miserable in the first 2 days. his cone ran into the table legs when he was moving at first. He was so not used to that thing. However then, he managed to adapt to it. But you could tell that he still wanted his freedon (cone-less) back. Just like you, I was feeling sad to see him not happy to have to cone. My vet told me that I could take it off under supervision, so I was doing this during out cuddle time :wub: or whatever I was doing with him (I took it off only when I was with him and only had my eyes on him). I kept his cone on at night. VERY important when no one is watching. trust me, they lick that area and can make things worse in just one night (Just ask Crystal, she tells you all about it in this video: Update on Crystal *link to Video*

For Snowy, I kept the cone on all night. it was totally safe. and beneficial for the long run  No worries. Also, unlike Crystal's hospital gone, the cone did not cause huge coat matt. It did a little around his neck, but that was easy to take care of. With Crystal, we had to shave her coat after that. 

By the way, there are types of cone collars too. Snowy had the hard plastic e-collar. IfI knew about the Comfy Cone Soft Pet E-Collar Alternative and similar soft type of e-collars earlier, I would have used one of them on Snowy. It looks much better for the pup's comfort than the hard plastic ones. 

All the best!

I look forward to meeting DJ and Milky in pictures


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your troubles!! A hard cone is 'ok' for them to wear at night, esp if it keeps him from digging at his incision. Just make sure he's not in a position where he can fall off the bed or couch because sometimes it can be disorienting for them.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I would definitely keep him "coned" at any time you can not watch him.
This includes night time as you need to sleep.
If he isn't coned and he irritates the previous surgery area, it can get further infected.
He may be glum for a little while but it is sure better than the alternative.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Vanessa

Poor Milky! He must be feeling a bit miserable and sore. 

Having a collar on is perfectly safe at night for him and probably the best thing since you don't want him messing the new stitches up and making himself more uncomfortable. I know how you feel though  I had JoJo done at the beginning of the month and got loads of advice from SM. I bought one of the soft cones which are much more comfy and not as long and they can also see through them so minimizes knocking into things. I ended up putting a onsie on him but got loads of matts:w00t: they are almost out but his coat is quite long so that's probably why he matted up so much, but I wanted him to be less stressed, as even with the comfier cone on he still managed to be grumpy in it :angry: Alfie our other pup had a cone on constantly for a week and he was fine he really was no bother at all. As far as I know the cones are safe which I presume that's what's concerning you :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hope your baby is feeling better soon x x


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww hope your baby is feeling better soon! All the advice is good advice and I don't really have anything to add just wanted to say welcome and let us know how he is doing and maybe if you decide to keep posting...some pics lol :chili:


----------

